
Yearning for an it-just-works real Linux Tablet - Poui
Why in 2018, does it seem impossible to buy a purpose-built Linux (distro) tablet from any major computer vendor. A device with features typical to those iOS and Android devices.
======
shams93
Yeah the best match I found for this was the lenovo t420, costs under $200 on
the refurb market but has a core i5, if you get a refurb they tend to have
decent battery life. Kind of heavy but since the hardware has been out for ~10
years the drivers are really stable and its an easy install for most distros.

~~~
anoncoward111
I have a t410 and can ditto this experience. You probably could get it for $70
from someone who doesn't know what they have.

I was running Lubuntu on a decently reliable PNY USB stick, but I would
probably advise against this because my filesystem corrupted itself and I've
since been wayyyy too lazy to reinstall and reformat everything.

I'm not a programmer by trade so I just use my LG Zone4 to do everything
digital in my life currently.

------
godot
I honestly would be less ambitious and settle with more it-just-works Linux
laptops that devs can trust and maybe mainstream users can learn too.

Currently the only one that fits that bill is Dell XPS13 and that comes with
just one flavor (Ubuntu). Most laptops will have random driver issues or
another.

~~~
eksemplar
And the XPS comes with the dell quality gamble. We use them a work, and around
20% of them just don’t hold up.

I think it’s crazy how bad the laptop market is these days. If you’re barred
from Lenovo then you only have two high quality options, MacBooks and surface
books and neither run Linux out of the box.

------
fliesblackflags
PostmarketOS is just Alpine Linux for phones. It might be worth checking out
the list of devices:
[https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/Devices](https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/Devices)

------
eksemplar
Because it’s hard to market. I mean, you basically want an Apple device with
Linux that works like OS X/iOS.

I wanted one too, but eventually I gave up and settled in the apple ecosystem.

~~~
Poui
Yes, you are correct. Hard to market? On this crazy planet where we market
every and anything, tangible and intangible. Methinks not.

